# New Foster.....



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

London came with his 3 sisters. 2 of the sisters went to a foster home together and it turns out to be to much with the foster homes other 3 dogs. So Pistol will now be fostered here with her brother London......Wont Magg's be soooooooo happy.................... *NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*:uhoh::uhoh::uhoh:


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Poor Maggie........but I can't wait to see pics


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

OMG!!! Not only do you work now (which pisses Maggie off) now you're bringing in ANOTHER puppy? And a girl at that? LORD! Just bring Hollywood over to my house where she can get the love and attention she truly needs!!! LOL


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AndyFarmer said:


> OMG!!! Not only do you work now (which pisses Maggie off) now you're bringing in ANOTHER puppy? And a girl at that? LORD! Just bring Hollywood over to my house where she can get the love and attention she truly needs!!! LOL


AHHHHHH ....You really think shes gunna be pissed????? :uhoh::uhoh::uhoh::uhoh:


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

She'll be fine!.If I am right Pistol is a pretty young pup and most adults respect them as such!.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

golden&hovawart said:


> She'll be fine!.If I am right Pistol is a pretty young pup and most adults respect them as such!.


Oh you dont know Maggie.. *SHE HATES PUPPIES!!!!!*


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

So how many dogs does that make??

Good Luck with Maggie!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Rosco's Mom said:


> So how many dogs does that make??
> 
> Good Luck with Maggie!


 
Its just best not to count LOL


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Wow...I can't wait to see some pictures of the whole gang in the mud!!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

gold'nchocolate said:


> Wow...I can't wait to see some pictures of the whole gang in the mud!!!!


 No more Mud..... A thread with pictures was posted yesterday...I fixed the mud issue to the point its pouring rain out and there all sleeping on the couch....


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

cant wait to see pics of the new pup


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Cant wait to see pictures of your new foster. Is she as red as London? He is so cute and I imagine his sister is as goodlooking.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

She is lighter than London.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Sounds like a house full, that is for sure. I hope they can get placed quickly.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Rob's GRs said:


> Sounds like a house full, that is for sure. I hope they can get placed quickly.


They cant go until there spayed/ neutered. We looking for another foster home for Pistol tho.


----------



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

:worthless


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Jellybean's mom said:


> :worthless


Im picking her up at 4:30 today..... Pictures to follow.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Poor Mags!!!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Poor Mags!!!


Oh her nose will be ALL bent out of shape!!! Mary should take pictures of that too LOL


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AndyFarmer said:


> Oh her nose will be ALL bent out of shape!!! Mary should take pictures of that too LOL


That is a total understatement!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:no::no::no::no:


----------

